# W10 Lenovo laptop slow boot, freezing, sluggish response



## dawnwish03 (Jun 25, 2018)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home Single Language, 64 bit
Processor: AMD FX-8800P Radeon R7, 12 Compute Cores 4C+8G, AMD64 Family 21 Model 96 Stepping 1
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 7638 Mb
Graphics Card: AMD Radeon (TM) R5 M430, -2048 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 486 GB (392 GB Free); D: 24 GB (22 GB Free); H: 399 GB (242 GB Free);
Motherboard: LENOVO, Lenovo ideapad 5
Antivirus: Bitdefender Antivirus Free Antimalware, Disabled
(However, I do have Malwarebytes installed because I started to doubt BD... and I'm pretty sure it's running but it shown as disabled? I have recently run a scan)

Hello all! Specs provided, this is what I'm experiencing

*PROBLEMS*

Slow boot
This laptop used to boot fast. Within seconds actually. Now it takes abhorrently long. I think around 5 mins. There are ocassions where it booted forever and I had to force shut down.

Freezing and need to force shutdown
So I'm going about my regular tasks. Using a browser and then all of a sudden, I can't move my mouse or click anything. It doesn't go away. I am forced to force shutdown.
That always messes up my pc -- especially with booting. I usually get the infinite booting right after a forced shutdown.

Sluggish response
For example, if I click the start menu, there is a delay before it responds. Also longer time loading folders (may even cause freezing).

*SOLUTIONS TRIED*

Anti-virus
I've already run an anti-virus scan. No viruses. But I do remember some ad-ware being removed before, but recent results are negative.

Rootkit Remover (TDSSKiller; RootkitBuster 5.0)
CCleaner cleaning the registry and cache
Deleting around 30 gigs of files I didn't need
Windows update. I'm up to date.
Updated Lenovo system.
Updated AMD graphics.
Steve Cook's suggestion about running tests on HDD using Seagate software. Fix All Fast - PASS. SMART test - PASS. Short DST - PASS. Short Generic -. Long Generic -.


----------



## stevecook (Oct 8, 2005)

Have you tried running tests on your HDD, symptoms are not unlike a failing HDD.
https://www.seagate.com/gb/en/support/downloads/seatools/seatools-win-master/


----------



## dawnwish03 (Jun 25, 2018)

stevecook said:


> Have you tried running tests on your HDD, symptoms are not unlike a failing HDD.
> https://www.seagate.com/gb/en/support/downloads/seatools/seatools-win-master/


Hello Steve, thank you for your suggestion. I am going to download this and update you.


----------



## dawnwish03 (Jun 25, 2018)

stevecook said:


> Have you tried running tests on your HDD, symptoms are not unlike a failing HDD.
> https://www.seagate.com/gb/en/support/downloads/seatools/seatools-win-master/


I just ran the Fix All Fast test and my HDD has passed... I'm very stumped about what's wrong with my laptop.


----------



## dawnwish03 (Jun 25, 2018)

Currently doing the rest of the tests and will update my post.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

After providing the results of the Long test and if it passes then perform the following next steps.

*Step 1:*
Speccy
Download *Speccy *to your desktop

1. *File *> *Publish Snapshot. *This saves your snapshot to their servers
2. *Copy *and *Paste *the *link *to your next Reply

*Step 2:*
Click on* Start menu*
Type *command *to start searching
Right click on *command prompt* in list and select *Run Administrator
Copy *and *Paste *each the *commands *below into the command prompt and press* Enter key*

1. *sfc /scannow *(best to run 2-3 times, rebooting after each time)

2. (Windows 8 or higher)
*dism /online /cleanup-image /restorehealth *

*If any Errors are found with sfc /scannow then:*
Copy and Paste the following command, and press ENTER:
findstr /c:"[SR]" %windir%\Logs\CBS\CBS.log >"%userprofile%\Desktop\sfcdetails.txt"
This will copy sfcdetails.txt to your desktop
Upload sfcdetails.txt file

*Step 3:*
Download* Process Explorer* to your desktop

Right Click on the *procexp64.exe* or *procexp.exe* and *Select Run As Administrator*
In the *View* menu click on* Select Columns*
Check *Verified Signer*, *Virus Total *on *Process Image* Tab
Select the *Process I/O tab* and check *Reads*, *Rights *and click OK
Select *Options* Menu and Check *Verify ImageSignatures*, *VirusTotal.com* > *Check Virustotal.com*
Double Click on the* CPU* Column to sort by *highest CPU usage*.
(Highest CPU Processes should be at the top once sorted properly)
Wait approximately a minute
Select *Save* or* Save As* from the *File *menu
Save *SystemIdleProcess.txt* to Desktop
*Upload* file to your reply

*Step 4:*
Download *Event Viewer Tool* to your desktop

1. Right click on *Vew.exe* program and select *Run as Administrator*
2.. Under* Select log to query*
3. select *System*
4. Under *Select type to list*
Select:
** Error
* Warning*
Choose the *Number of events* as follows:
Click on* number of events*
Type *20 *in the box (1 to 20)
Click the *Run* button (Notepad will open the log)
*Upload* files to next reply
Rename to *SystemLog.txt* or it will be overwritten

Run the above steps again* Except at step 3.*
Select* Application*
Rename log file to *ApplicationLog.txt
Upload* or* Paste* to next reply

*Step 5:*
How to perform a clean boot in Windows
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/929135

Let me know if it works much better in this mode?


----------



## dawnwish03 (Jun 25, 2018)

dckeks said:


> After providing the results of the Long test and if it passes then perform the following next steps.
> 
> *Step 1:*
> Speccy
> ...


Here's my speccy link http://speccy.piriform.com/results/qW0ZGwwrTdl3BExSqcVB05h


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Please perform all steps. If you have questions let me know.


----------



## jenae (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, I haven't been active for some time, have the dreaded "C" all's on the mend now (hopefully).

Please follow dckeks advice, in addition does your version of Bitdefender include a firewall? If so, you also have defenders firewall active, two firewalls will cause you issues.

Surprised, with all the informed comment that some people still use a third party AV, Defender is superior to all third party AV's and you do yourself a disservice by not using it. Getting rid of Bitdefender will improve performance and security, you have to use their uninstaller to be properly rid of it.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Great to see you back jenae. Hope it continues.


----------



## dawnwish03 (Jun 25, 2018)

jenae said:


> Hi, I haven't been active for some time, have the dreaded "C" all's on the mend now (hopefully).
> 
> Please follow dckeks advice, in addition does your version of Bitdefender include a firewall? If so, you also have defenders firewall active, two firewalls will cause you issues.
> 
> Surprised, with all the informed comment that some people still use a third party AV, Defender is superior to all third party AV's and you do yourself a disservice by not using it. Getting rid of Bitdefender will improve performance and security, you have to use their uninstaller to be properly rid of it.


Hello Jenae, can you help me understand what you said: By Defender, you are not pertaining to Bitdefender, it is different? By Defender, are you referring to Windows Defender? And I shouldn't be using Bitdefender, so I should uninstall it and just use Defender? Am I understanding this correctly?


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

That is exactly what he is saying and I agee completely.

Here is the Bitdefender removal tool to completely remove. Also please performthe other steps I provided. I noticed you only ran the short test on your hard drive. You should rerun the Long test to make sure it is good as follows.

https://www.bitdefender.com/uninstall/

Please Download and Run SeaTools for Windows

1. Once it starts it will scan for all drives connected to your computer. 
2. Select drive you want to test.
3. Select the *Long Generic Test* under the Basic Tests menu
4. When the test is complete you will see the result under Test Status
5. The test will indicate either Pass or Fail. 
6. Provide the Results in your reply.


----------



## dawnwish03 (Jun 25, 2018)

dckeks said:


> That is exactly what he is saying and I agee completely.
> 
> Here is the Bitdefender removal tool to completely remove. Also please performthe other steps I provided. I noticed you only ran the short test on your hard drive. You should rerun the Long test to make sure it is good as follows.
> 
> ...


For some reason, I am unable to edit my original post but I have done all tests except for Advanced and all has passed.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Please do not quote everything in your reply. Click the reply button and type your response.

I do not see any information for Steps 3 - 5?


----------



## dawnwish03 (Jun 25, 2018)

Speccy link: http://speccy.piriform.com/results/qW0ZGwwrTdl3BExSqcVB05h

I will do a clean boot shortly and get back to you.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

I apologize I have been off for a few days with the holiday. Do you still need help here?


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Download and save to desktop - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=52012 )

Once saved, run the tool.

Click on the Continue button, which will produce the report.

To copy the report to your response, click on the Copy button in the tool (ignore any error messages at this point), and then paste (using either right-click/Paste, or Ctrl+V ) into your response.


----------



## dawnwish03 (Jun 25, 2018)

Hi! Yes, it seems my laptop needs to be force shut down as it cannot resume after hibernation. Also, its performance is still sluggish. I will be doing the report now


----------



## dawnwish03 (Jun 25, 2018)

Diagnostic Report (1.9.0027.0):
-----------------------------------------
Windows Validation Data-->
Validation Status: Validation unsupported OS
Validation Code: 6
Cached Online Validation Code: N/A, hr = 0xc004f012
Windows Product Key: *****-*****-48PJ9-QKYKJ-7FR72
Windows Product Key Hash: L8nNz8tw3+EzKjhnQbV/qGbPE28=
Windows Product ID: 00327-35824-00000-AAOEM
Windows Product ID Type: 0
Windows License Type: Unknown
Windows OS version: N/A, hr=0x8007007a
ID: {11746617-2BBB-4FA3-A0CE-AB5D931A21E4}(3)
Is Admin: Yes
TestCab: 0x0
LegitcheckControl ActiveX: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Product Name: Windows 10 Home Single Language
Architecture: 0x00000009
Build lab: 17134.rs4_release.180410-1804
TTS Error:
Validation Diagnostic:
Resolution Status: N/A

Vista WgaER Data-->
ThreatID(s): N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Version: N/A, hr = 0x80070002

Windows XP Notifications Data-->
Cached Result: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
File Exists: No
Version: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
WgaTray.exe Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
WgaLogon.dll Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002

OGA Notifications Data-->
Cached Result: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Version: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
OGAExec.exe Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
OGAAddin.dll Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002

OGA Data-->
Office Status: 111 Unsupported OS
OGA Version: N/A, 0x80070002
Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Office Diagnostics:

Browser Data-->
Proxy settings: N/A
User Agent: Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 8.0; Win32)
Default Browser: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.exe
Download signed ActiveX controls: Prompt
Download unsigned ActiveX controls: Disabled
Run ActiveX controls and plug-ins: Allowed
Initialize and script ActiveX controls not marked as safe: Disabled
Allow scripting of Internet Explorer Webbrowser control: Disabled
Active scripting: Allowed
Script ActiveX controls marked as safe for scripting: Allowed

File Scan Data-->
File Mismatch: C:\WINDOWS\system32\licdll.dll[Hr = 0x80070002]
File Mismatch: C:\WINDOWS\system32\oembios.bin[Hr = 0x80070002]
File Mismatch: C:\WINDOWS\system32\oembios.dat[Hr = 0x80070002]
File Mismatch: C:\WINDOWS\system32\oembios.sig[Hr = 0x80070002]

Other data-->
Office Details: <GenuineResults><MachineData><UGUID>{11746617-2BBB-4FA3-A0CE-AB5D931A21E4}</UGUID><Version>1.9.0027.0</Version><Architecture>x64</Architecture><PKey>*****-*****-*****-*****-7FR72</PKey><PID>00327-35824-00000-AAOEM</PID><PIDType>0</PIDType><SID>S-1-5-21-3194589278-1992788526-4253576198</SID><SYSTEM><Manufacturer>LENOVO</Manufacturer><Model>80K4</Model></SYSTEM><BIOS><Manufacturer>LENOVO</Manufacturer><Version>CACN27WW(V2.00)</Version><SMBIOSVersion major="2" minor="8"/><Date>20150728000000.000000+000</Date></BIOS><HWID>395F3407018400F2</HWID><UserLCID>3409</UserLCID><SystemLCID>0409</SystemLCID><TimeZone>Malay Peninsula Standard Time(GMT+08:00)</TimeZone><iJoin>0</iJoin><SBID><stat>3</stat><msppid></msppid><name></name><model></model></SBID><OEM><OEMID>INSYDE</OEMID><OEMTableID>H2O BIOS</OEMTableID></OEM><GANotification/></MachineData><Software><Office><Result>111</Result><Products/><Applications><App Id="00" Version="10" Result="13229840"/><App Id="01" Version="10" Result="301644704"/><App Id="02" Version="10" Result="14483456"/><App Id="03" Version="10" Result="14841756"/><App Id="04" Version="10" Result="29"/><App Id="05" Version="10" Result="14483936"/><App Id="06" Version="10" Result="32"/><App Id="07" Version="10" Result="31"/><App Id="08" Version="10" Result="14486388"/><App Id="0A" Version="10" Result="14486384"/><App Id="0B" Version="10" Result="62"/><App Id="0C" Version="10" Result="13229152"/><App Id="0D" Version="10" Result="1998145754"/><App Id="0E" Version="10" Result="72"/><App Id="10" Version="10" Result="62"/><App Id="11" Version="10" Result="14548992"/><App Id="12" Version="10" Result="31"/><App Id="13" Version="10" Result="80"/><App Id="14" Version="10" Result="10"/><App Id="16" Version="10" Result="2"/><App Id="18" Version="10" Result="72"/><App Id="1A" Version="10" Result="14844096"/><App Id="1B" Version="10" Result="-320351780"/><App Id="1C" Version="10" Result="13229188"/><App Id="1D" Version="10" Result="1998145518"/><App Id="1E" Version="10" Result="13229280"/><App Id="1F" Version="10" Result="1998145518"/><App Id="23" Version="10" Result="13229892"/><App Id="24" Version="10" Result="62"/><App Id="25" Version="10" Result="13229812"/><App Id="26" Version="10" Result="1998144803"/><App Id="27" Version="10" Result="14844104"/><App Id="28" Version="10" Result="13229280"/><App Id="29" Version="10" Result="62"/><App Id="2A" Version="10" Result="13230672"/><App Id="2B" Version="10" Result="14972440"/><App Id="2C" Version="10" Result="1998144950"/><App Id="2D" Version="10" Result="13229424"/><App Id="2E" Version="10" Result="62"/><App Id="2F" Version="10" Result="1946551"/><App Id="30" Version="10" Result="14844104"/><App Id="31" Version="10" Result="34078782"/><App Id="32" Version="10" Result="13229904"/><App Id="33" Version="10" Result="1997869388"/><App Id="36" Version="10" Result="34078782"/><App Id="37" Version="10" Result="13229280"/><App Id="38" Version="10" Result="2"/><App Id="39" Version="10" Result="13229924"/><App Id="3A" Version="10" Result="2"/><App Id="3C" Version="10" Result="3801155"/><App Id="3D" Version="10" Result="5701724"/><App Id="3E" Version="10" Result="5111881"/><App Id="3F" Version="10" Result="5177412"/><App Id="40" Version="10" Result="5439575"/><App Id="41" Version="10" Result="7536732"/><App Id="42" Version="10" Result="7536761"/><App Id="43" Version="10" Result="6619252"/><App Id="44" Version="10" Result="3342445"/><App Id="45" Version="10" Result="6029362"/><App Id="46" Version="10" Result="4653143"/><App Id="47" Version="10" Result="5505089"/><App Id="48" Version="10" Result="7536741"/><App Id="49" Version="10" Result="3014772"/><App Id="4A" Version="10" Result="6357091"/><App Id="4B" Version="10" Result="98"/><App Id="B9" Version="10" Result="1998135955"/><App Id="BA" Version="10" Result="13230672"/><App Id="BB" Version="10" Result="13229828"/><App Id="BC" Version="10" Result="1998322333"/><App Id="BD" Version="10" Result="13229916"/><App Id="BE" Version="10" Result="13241108"/><App Id="BF" Version="10" Result="13241108"/><App Id="C0" Version="10" Result="13241084"/><App Id="C1" Version="10" Result="13241040"/><App Id="C3" Version="10" Result="13229860"/><App Id="C4" Version="10" Result="1998322280"/><App Id="C5" Version="10" Result="13229932"/><App Id="C6" Version="10" Result="10420476"/><App Id="C7" Version="10" Result="10420224"/><App Id="C8" Version="10" Result="2"/><App Id="C9" Version="10" Result="9"/><App Id="CB" Version="10" Result="2"/><App Id="CC" Version="10" Result="13230104"/><App Id="CE" Version="10" Result="1998164652"/><App Id="CF" Version="10" Result="13230104"/><App Id="D0" Version="10" Result="10428080"/><App Id="D1" Version="10" Result="1952"/><App Id="D2" Version="10" Result="-194488364"/><App Id="D3" Version="10" Result="10427992"/><App Id="D4" Version="10" Result="13230104"/><App Id="D6" Version="10" Result="1998163969"/><App Id="D7" Version="10" Result="13230188"/><App Id="D8" Version="10" Result="10426200"/><App Id="DA" Version="10" Result="16777596"/><App Id="DB" Version="10" Result="-194488364"/><App Id="DC" Version="10" Result="13080"/><App Id="DD" Version="10" Result="236"/><App Id="DF" Version="10" Result="2"/><App Id="E1" Version="10" Result="1320349335"/><App Id="E2" Version="10" Result="13230060"/><App Id="E3" Version="10" Result="1998163146"/><App Id="E4" Version="10" Result="13230188"/><App Id="E5" Version="10" Result="13230104"/><App Id="E6" Version="10" Result="13230048"/><App Id="E7" Version="10" Result="13230044"/><App Id="E8" Version="10" Result="1998163522"/><App Id="EB" Version="10" Result="13230300"/><App Id="EC" Version="10" Result="1998163265"/><App Id="ED" Version="10" Result="1941588196"/><App Id="EE" Version="10" Result="1"/><App Id="F1" Version="10" Result="10426200"/><App Id="F2" Version="10" Result="11857920"/><App Id="F3" Version="10" Result="1952"/><App Id="F4" Version="10" Result="11870208"/><App Id="F5" Version="10" Result="24"/><App Id="F6" Version="10" Result="3"/><App Id="F8" Version="10" Result="2"/><App Id="F9" Version="10" Result="3"/><App Id="FA" Version="10" Result="2"/><App Id="FB" Version="10" Result="-194488364"/><App Id="FC" Version="10" Result="1"/><App Id="FD" Version="10" Result="1320349259"/><App Id="FF" Version="10" Result="13230260"/><App Id="00" Version="11" Result="1998161877"/><App Id="01" Version="11" Result="3"/><App Id="03" Version="11" Result="2"/><App Id="04" Version="11" Result="13230188"/><App Id="05" Version="11" Result="13230104"/><App Id="08" Version="11" Result="1998161971"/><App Id="0A" Version="11" Result="64"/><App Id="1A" Version="11" Result="9"/><App Id="1B" Version="11" Result="14862736"/><App Id="1D" Version="11" Result="1"/><App Id="1F" Version="11" Result="1310738"/><App Id="20" Version="11" Result="14862720"/><App Id="21" Version="11" Result="14814800"/><App Id="22" Version="11" Result="140"/><App Id="23" Version="11" Result="13230348"/><App Id="24" Version="11" Result="589824"/><App Id="26" Version="11" Result="4718632"/><App Id="27" Version="11" Result="14483456"/><App Id="28" Version="11" Result="131072"/><App Id="29" Version="11" Result="13230248"/><App Id="2A" Version="11" Result="13230248"/><App Id="2B" Version="11" Result="13230248"/><App Id="2C" Version="11" Result="2"/><App Id="2D" Version="11" Result="2"/><App Id="2E" Version="11" Result="14942208"/><App Id="2F" Version="11" Result="1320341851"/><App Id="30" Version="11" Result="13230636"/><App Id="32" Version="11" Result="1998161214"/><App Id="33" Version="11" Result="13230420"/><App Id="35" Version="11" Result="44"/><App Id="36" Version="11" Result="13231260"/><App Id="39" Version="11" Result="-194488364"/><App Id="3A" Version="11" Result="16777288"/><App Id="3B" Version="11" Result="1310738"/><App Id="3C" Version="11" Result="14862720"/><App Id="42" Version="11" Result="13230336"/><App Id="43" Version="11" Result="14560628"/><App Id="44" Version="11" Result="14560568"/><App Id="45" Version="11" Result="-194488364"/><App Id="46" Version="11" Result="1984662240"/><App Id="47" Version="11" Result="13230412"/><App Id="48" Version="11" Re

Spsys.log Content: 0x80070002

Licensing Data-->
N/A, hr = 0x80070424

Windows Activation Technologies-->
N/A

HWID Data-->
HWID Hash Current: OAAAAAEAAQABAAIAAQACAAAABQABAAEAln16Lk4RZp/IzzY8tGkQAmoDsFoQ9mJ/troo4A5B7sM=

OEM Activation 1.0 Data-->
N/A

OEM Activation 2.0 Data-->
BIOS valid for OA 2.0: no, inconsistent OEMID or OEMTableID
Windows marker version: N/A
OEMID and OEMTableID Consistent: no
BIOS Information:
ACPI Table Name OEMID Value OEMTableID Value
MCFG LENOVO CB-01 
FACP LENOVO CB-01 
APIC INSYDE H2O BIOS
BOOT INSYDE H2O BIOS
IVRS LENOVO CB-01 
HPET LENOVO CB-01 
FPDT LENOVO CB-01 
UEFI 
SLIC INSYDE H2O BIOS
UEFI 
MSDM LENOVO CB-01 
ASF! LENOVO CB-01 
SPCR LENOVO CB-01 
SSDT LENOVO CB-01 
SSDT LENOVO CB-01 
CRAT LENOVO CB-01 
VFCT LENOVO CB-01 
SSDT LENOVO CB-01 
SSDT LENOVO CB-01 
SSDT LENOVO CB-01 
BGRT LENOVO CB-01


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Did you run Seatools to test your hard drive? Also did you ever try 
*
Step 5:*
How to perform a clean boot in Windows
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/929135


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

dckeks said:


> Download and save to desktop - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=52012 )
> 
> Once saved, run the tool.
> 
> ...


Why are you asking for this report? First of all, it doesn't run properly on anything above Windows 8.1. Secondly, only Malware Specialists, Trusted Advisors, Moderators and Administrators are permitted to ask for such reports.


----------



## jenae (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, I was surprised it even produced a report, usually errors when you select "Copy", it was deprecated for win 10 as Cookiegal say's.

Perhaps it would be helpful to know what alternatives there are, I wrote this for our use:- 


cscript C:\Windows\System32\slmgr.vbs -dlv | out-file $home\slmgr.txt
notepad $home\slmgr.txt (press enter)


cscript C:\Windows\System32\slmgr.vbs -dli | out-file $home\slmgr.txt
notepad $home\slmgr.txt (press enter)

Both are Powershell cmdlets, advantage is, it outputs to notepad for easy forum copy paste.

I hope this does not contravene any forum rules.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Also, please do the following:


> Please open an Elevated Command Prompt window (on the Start screen, type "Command" - a Command Prompt icon will appear, right-click on it and select Run as Administrator) then at the prompt, type the following (be sure to include the spaces):
> 
> *Licensingdiag.exe -report %userprofile%\desktop\report.txt -log %userprofile%\desktop\repfiles.cab*
> 
> After running the command, two files will appear on your desktop, report.txt and repfiles.cab. Please open the report.txt file in Notepad and copy and paste the contents here. The repfiles.cab is only a backup file and can be ignored for the time being.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Cookiegal said:


> Why are you asking for this report? First of all, it doesn't run properly on anything above Windows 8.1. Secondly, only Malware Specialists, Trusted Advisors, Moderators and Administrators are permitted to ask for such reports.


I apologize I was not aware it could not be used. The logs showed some concerns of possible Office licensing.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

If you have concerns about licensing then please report the post so the Moderators can intervene. However, the problem is not with the MS Office program, it's with the operating system and we'll see what information the commands I gave return before proceeding with anything else.


----------



## jenae (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, thanks cookiegal use this to output directly to notepad (just makes it easier for posters)

Licensingdiag.exe -report %userprofile%\desktop\report.txt -log %userprofile%\desktop\repfiles.cab & start notepad %userprofile%\desktop\report.txt (press enter)


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Thanks jenae.


----------

